
The Closing of the Liberal Mind – Folly of the Masses vs. Wisdom of the Crowd - chippy
http://www.newstatesman.com/politics/uk/2016/11/closing-liberal-mind
======
chippy
Note: when reading in Firefox's Reader View, it picks up the right title and
author but the story is the one underneath "A life behind bars"!

